# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Ship Bulding and Naval Architects >  Innovation & Research in Ship Building Technology & Naval Architecture

## Παναγιώτης

In this thread papers, theses, proceedings of conferences, lectures, articles etc relevant to Ship Building Tecnology and Naval Archticture will be presented .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Article from Journal Marine Structures, Elsevier, 2004 
*Finite element modelling and strength analysis of* *hold No. 1 of bulk carriers*
Dimitris Servis*,George Voudouris,Manolis Samuelides,
Apostolos Papanikolaou
Department of Naval Architecture and Marine Engineering, National Technical University of Athens,
Athens, Greece 
*Abstract*
Bulk carriers are subject to SOLAS regulations concerning the structural integrity of hold No. 1. SOLAS Chapter XII Regulation 6 mandates that the transverse watertight bulkhead between the two foremost holds and double bottom of the foremost hold shall have sufficient strength to withstand flooding of the first hold. This regulation applies to all single-skin bulk carriers of 150m in length and upwards constructed before 1 July 1999. IACS provides rules for the construction of these areas of such vessels in order to comply with SOLAS Chapter XII. This paper presents a methodology for modelling hold No. 1 of bulk carriers using finite elements in order to assess the structural integrity of these areas under the loads prescribed by IACS. Results from respective nonlinear analyses using IACS loads are also presented. 
The wole article is accisible from the internet in http://www.naval.ntua.gr/~sdl/Public...ULKCARRIER.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*From the Journal Ship Technology Research, Vol. 51, No. 3, 2004*
*Optimization of Arrangements of Ro-Ro Passenger Ships with Genetic Algorithms*
Evangelos K. Boulougouris, Apostolos D. Papanikolaou, George Zaraphonitis
Ship Design Laboratory, School of Naval Architecture and Marine Engineering, National Technical University of Athens 
The present paper is based on research work of NTUA-Ship Design Laboratory within the _ROROPROB_ EU project (see Zaraphonitis et.al., 2002 and Boulougouris et.al., 2003a) and presents results of the employed formalized multi-objective optimization procedure for the internal compartmentation of Ro-Ro Passenger ships (see Zaraphonitis et.al., 2003 and Boulougouris, 2003b). The used procedure utilizes latest advances in the field of the multi-criteria design optimization with Genetic Algorithms (GA) and achieves a maximization of ship’s resistance against capsize, expressed by the Attained Subdivision Index, as well as of her transport capacity, herein expressed in terms of both increased deadweight and garage deck space. Building cost reduction is herein considered mainly as the result of steel weight minimization. Additionally, it could be argued, that the minimization of the number of watertight boundaries may result to equipment costs savings. 

The whole paper is accesible on the internet in http://www.naval.ntua.gr/~sdl/Public...ation-NTUA.pdf

----------


## Giorgos_D

Interesting article!

----------


## dkampouroglou

Interesting study concerning *numerical modeling of supercavitating and surface piercing propeller flow*

_supercavitating propellers.pdf_

----------


## dkampouroglou

*Basic Ship propulsion principles as layed out by MAN B&W*.
Paper in conjunction with MAN main engines developments

*Ship_Propulsion man b&w.pdf*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Very interesting papers!

----------


## dkampouroglou

Τhanks Παναγιώτη.
For those who are interested, one more paper concerning the *Voith Schneider propulsion system* and recent developments on the field
*its_2004_dj.pdf*

----------


## Tsikalos

Here is a link for use of Hydrogen in Ships. 
http://www.storiesproject.eu/index.php?secid=2&pid=36&spid=16
I do not know if suits here.
It is from a presentation in the STORIES project (www.storiesproject.eu) workshop in Gran Canaria in December 2008.

----------


## nikpapas

pws mporw na balw ena arxeio sto site ?

----------

